

Can I have the name of all the companies that applied to YC? - matysanchez

Is there a way? Is that information public?
======
benologist
You can find most _successful_ applications on sites like
[http://ycuniverse.com/](http://ycuniverse.com/). Rejected ones you will never
build a complete list short of working for, or perhaps robbing, YC.

------
rahimnathwani
If you applied and failed, would you want that information to be public
without your explicit consent?

